# Radios & Sound Systems



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm wondering if most people use the in dash radio as the source for radio and music listening while parked. Or do they install a separate system.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I use a 12V Ipod dock with FM radio. Also acts as a clock and alarm.
Gerry


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We do same as GerryD. Works well. Can aslo use DVD player in the TV for CDs and MP3's but tend not to - too many to carry

Rick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jhelm said:


> I'm wondering if most people use the in dash radio as the source for radio and music listening while parked. Or do they install a separate system.


Most of the time we use the dash radio for MP3 disks and radio. We also have a small SW radio for Europe and a wind up FM/AM radio for when one of us only wants to use the radio ( via earphones). We bought this from a National Trust shop ( £12 ) and it is excellent - very good reception and lasts for ages on one wind. Useful if you are worried about running the cab battery down or if you are on a quiet site and the cab door speakers can be heard outside.

http://shop.nationaltrust.org.uk/products/wind-up-radio/37/

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we are just about to fit a car radio into the leisure side of our van.it will use the TV aerial for reception.will try and hook up to the TV to give an all round sound.but not too loud. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## lr147 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Radio power*

When using the cab radio do you have to keep an eye on draining the van battery? Or do people have it connected to the leisure battery?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Radio power*



lr147 said:


> When using the cab radio do you have to keep an eye on draining the van battery? Or do people have it connected to the leisure battery?


We don't have ours connected to the leisure battery and don't worry unduly about it draining the cab battery but, if you have the 20 minute cut-off facility disabled AND you leave the radio on all night then you might keep an eye on it.

I understand from reading the motorhome magazines that it is possible to connect to the leisure battery but, if you don't know what you are doing, there is a possibility of disabling other functions that run off the cab battery.

G


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We have a pair of 12v PC speakers fixed into the van and we plug the speaker jack into the earphone socket of whatever piece of equipment we want to listen to be it a small radio, MP3 player or a portable CD player. 
As we had all of the radios etc already this was a cheap, cheerful and relatively compact way of doing things.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine is connected to the vehicle battery whenever the ignition is on,but then connects to the leisure battery when the ignition is turned off.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Seems to be several solutions. I would like to put in some speakers in the back that run off the cab radio so when driving they can be heard in the back then there is the question of running down the battery for the engine. However, I don't think there would be a big drain on it running a couple hours in the evening. 

I might also look around for some 12V pc speakers.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I might also look around for some 12V pc speakers.[/quote]

The speakers are standard PC ones that run through a widget bought quite cheaply from Maplins that takes the leccy from 12v down to the 9v needed. They originally came with the usual mains transformer/whatever its called that did the same from 230v. Comet sold the speakers if I recall correctly.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

ovalball said:


> Mine is connected to the vehicle battery whenever the ignition is on,but then connects to the leisure battery when the ignition is turned off.


Did you wire it like that or is it a factory mod?

Mine is connected purely to the vehicle battery and only comes on with the ignition, which is anoying. There doesn't appear to be an 'accessories' position on the vehicle key switch, it goes from off to ignition!

Mark


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

jhelm said:


> I would like to put in some speakers in the back that run off the cab radio so when driving they can be heard in the back then there is the question of running down the battery for the engine. However, I don't think there would be a big drain on it running a couple hours in the evening.


I have just fitted rear speakers for the same reason. Makes a huge difference. If our daughter comes with us she can now hear the radio/CD without it being so loud that its deafening us in the front!

I should imagine that if your vehicle battery is in good condition it will survive with the radio running a couple of hours in the evening.

Mark


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Senator said:


> ovalball said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is connected to the vehicle battery whenever the ignition is on,but then connects to the leisure battery when the ignition is turned off.
> ...


I got a local auto electrician to do it :? Didn't fancy it myself!


----------

